# Spring rates??



## dhan25 (Apr 11, 2003)

Getting ready to buy GC coilovers. Looking for advice on spring rates. Have heard that 350 fr & 180Re works well???thanks


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

I hear most people run 300/250. Or 250/200. Search around and people give their opinions on stiffness and hardness.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

I think your rates are a bit biased towards the front. B14s need extra help to get anything resembling neutral handling. 300/200 or 300/250 if you intend track duty, otherwise try 250/200 or 200/150. You'll want a bigger rear sway bar, too.


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

Anything less then 300 up front is too soft. I am not going to post it all again but it is not enough to keep the car off the bumpstops. Search


----------



## xLyricistx (Jul 26, 2002)

I have heard lot's of positive comments about 350/300... from both this board and another board.....


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

I put up this same thread a couple weeks ago, and lots of people gave some real good advice. What i was looking for was great handling when needed, but still comfortable for my 90% normal driving. I don't go to the track, or autox, and my 'fun' driving is done on narrow windy roads. With KYB AGXs, I had almost decided on 300fr and 250 rear because everyone with this setup on a B14 said its not too uncomfortable but worked pretty well on the track too. Competition-oriented drivers said they chose 300/300 up to 400/450! I came up with 300/250 after MUCH research and input from others. I would have chosen 300/200 but I preferred slightly higher rear rates to help deal with my car's understeer problem. by the way, my understeer problem turned out to be more of a wheel travel problem and for the ultimate in comfort and razor-sharp handling I decided to go with Tein SS coilovers when a group buy came up. It's still on by the way, till the end of this month. check the group buy section - worth a look. Good luck.


----------

